

Ask HN: How do you sell and promote web application consultation work? - bkorte

I find that far too often, clients don&#x27;t understand or respond to the terminology of &quot;web applications&quot;.  I&#x27;ve toyed with Web Software, Online Software, Web Apps, Apps and none of them feel right.<p>So, what do HN&#x27;s consultants use to market web app services?
======
GABaracus
I work at a consulting shop and manage the web app development team. This is a
question we struggle with as well. We've called it "custom business
applications", "web applications", or simply "business applications".

Sometimes, it helps to focus less on the technology and more on the process of
how you'd help your clients and the value you provide. Don't bother mentioning
that you do "web" apps (as opposed to mobile or desktop). Describe the process
and how you do what you do. That gets the conversation going, after which you
can start discussing technology.

~~~
bkorte
Thanks. I like "business applications".

------
krmmalik
I had a very similar problem. For Web Apps I realised it was easier and more
effective to just say "Website".

But I also realised I needed to flip my value proposition altogether anyhow.

Is it possible you're over-looking something else?

What I mean to ask is - How do you know that is what's holding you back?

~~~
bkorte
I've asked a few people that I would put in the same class as my clients, and
a couple clients as well, if they knew what those terms meant and nobody
really knew.

~~~
krmmalik
I see. Have you considered changing the value proposition to focus on the
problem you're solving as opposed to the actual solution you deliver?

Just a suggestion.

------
bjplink
I've been writing custom web apps for awhile now and with my less technically
astute clients I usually just refer to the application as a "system" that they
can access from your web browser.

Eventually clients will call for help and say "I need you to look at the
system." or "Can you login to the system and change something?"

Also, and this is just my perception and probably not 100% true, I feel like
you get less pushback on things like pricing when you tell them you are
building them a system and not a website.

